# مكتبة معادن ميكانيكا.......



## محمد الاكرم (17 مارس 2009)

السلام
لكم
http://freebookspot.ws/TopTen.aspx?Category_ID=170
http://freebookspot.ws/Category-Chemical Engineering
http://freebookspot.ws/Category-Mechanical Engineering

وفقكم الله


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (17 مارس 2009)

*اخي العزيز ايامك سعيدة و كل عام و انت بألف خير بارك الله فيك على هذة المواقع المفيدة و ارجو منك ان تقبلني صديق لك في المنتدى*​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2009)

اخى العزيز
هذه الروابط لا تسمح ب
free down load


----------

